# Testing New Bullet Lists



## Gizmo (5/12/13)

One
Two
Three
Four

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Derick (5/12/13)

ooh
aah
pretty


----------



## Gizmo (5/12/13)

Overkill? Or we keep?


----------



## Derick (5/12/13)

Fine by me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/12/13)

Sweet new like system implemented.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

nice update

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (5/12/13)

Cool Gizmo! You rock brother!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/13)

Neat


----------



## Gizmo (5/12/13)

The drop down for your account where your name is top right. I am having issues with however it will be resolved

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/12/13)

Keep you updated on this post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (5/12/13)

Flippin awesome @Gizmo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/13)

Maybe you can explain all the icons in the like bar. Hard to "hover" over them on the ipad to see what they are. If u know what i mean?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CraftyZA (6/12/13)

Some more bullets

.303 174gr
.308 150gr
9mm(s) 34gr
.375 300gr

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Maybe you can explain all the icons in the like bar. Hard to "hover" over them on the ipad to see what they are. If u know what i mean?


 

First one is like
Then dislike
Agree
Disagree
Funny
Winner
Informative
Friendly
Useful
Optimistic
Creative
Old
Bad Spelling
Dumb


----------



## Andre (6/12/13)

testing
testing
one
two
three

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/12/13)

What about a "Thank you" in the like bar. Some many time one requests information or an answer, so this would be a quick and easy way to thank the responder?

Reactions: Like 3


----------

